
Twitter Raising New Venture Round at $3 Billion Valuation - harscoat
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/17/twitter-raising-new-venture-round-at-3-billion-valuation/
======
ewams
Can someone please explain how twitter is worth 3 billion?

~~~
semanticist
Not to be too flip, but because someone's prepared to pay (proportionally)
that much for it.

Why are they prepared to pay that? Maybe they know something you don't, like
Twitter's business plans, their current revenue, project revenue growth, those
sorts of things.

It's easy for people to say that Twitter has little-to-no value because they
can't think of ways to make money out of it - but that only means that they
shouldn't be in charge of Twitter, not that someone else couldn't turn a
profit on it.

~~~
harscoat
Understood about the acquirer. But is there a list somewhere of the revenue
they generate from which source?

This is not that much money for half the 100Mtweets/day over a year...
"Twitter to Sell 50% of All Tweets for $360k/Year Through Gnip"
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_to_sell_50_of_a...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_to_sell_50_of_all_tweets_for_360kyear_thro.php)

------
stewiecat
I can't wait to see the DHH post on the 37signals blog about this one.

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment)

